# Memories that sneak up on you



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to be moving soon and I've been doing some packing and cleaning. I started to take apart a butcher block cart that's in my kitchen and remembered something that Daisy did when she was a puppy. We had the cart in the corner of the kicthen and put the cat food on it so the dogs wouldn't get it, but we had to put a step stool in front so the older cats could get to the food. I think Daisy was about 12 weeks old when I came into the kitchen and found her standing with all four paws on the butcher block table eating cat food. It was so funny and I was impressed that she could climb the little step stool and get up there. It makes me smile and cry at the same time to remember my sweet funny girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know how those kind of memories catch you off guard and are sad/sweet. I have so many of those about Selka.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes.

We've got our house on the market and I was cleaning a vent. Duke must have had a seizure right there at some point because I smelled his seizure urine when the soapy water hit it. Anyone who's had a seizure baby knows exactly what I mean. Made me cry.

Then made me very greatful that our Coley is so healthy with none of the health problems that my Duke had. 

Bitter Sweet.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's funny the things that come to mind when you look/hear/smell something and the memories that they bring back.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I understand the feeling exactly! Moving can be very hard as well. When we moved recently, it felt like we were deserting Di.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I love reading all of your stories about your memories of your bridge pups. It's nice to know I'm not the only one that thinks about my girl at the bridge everyday.


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

My Cookie has been gone over 5 years and there are days that I feel that I can barely deal with her loss. There are moments that do indeed sneak up on me when I least expect it....and I am reduced to puddle of tears.
I was in Costco once and passed by her favorite food (jerky) and started crying so bad that I had to leave the store. Also whenever I hear the "Hula Hoop Christmas Song" by the Chipmunks I cry so hard that I can not breath. I use to dress her up in christmas garb and sing that cute song to her but changed the words around, such as instead of singing "me I want a hula hoop"....the words were changed to "me I want a poop-a-scooper". Silly stuff ........but she loved it when I did that and I can still see her all dressed up in her Christmas outfit with her tail wagging when I sang to her. I am in tears right now thinking about it.......even after all these years I still miss and love her like crazy.

Deborah


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so glad i have the memories, of spencer, i truley cherish them all, i still miss my baby so much, and getting other dogs, helps, but none takes the place of that special one, i love them all, but he was loved, so very very much, and gave me the love back, in so many ways.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very far from the state of smile, I am just crying all the time. If I tell you when I find a single hair of Buddy's that nobody else notice, I have a long cry, you will understand how bad it is with photos, toys, places...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Memories*

The memories do come from out of nowhere-I will always love all of my babies-they were all so very special in their own way.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is what makes them our babies.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I understand this so well. The memory makes you smile, before the flash of pain gets you and has you in tears. I've had so many of these moments. Sending hugs your way, you know I understand completely. Will be thinking of you, I know how these things tend to snowball for a day, or two, or three..... Hugs to you.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Bailey....I've been thinking so much about him and wishing that Bello could have known his big "brother". Today it was his hair in a brush-just held it and broke down...I miss him every day. It's almost a year~


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

We are getting ready for the new puppy who will arrive this coming weekend. We bought new crates and have them up and ready. We bought a new collar, puppy food and treats. 

I washed all of Sophie's toys yesterday and just lost it. When I opened the bag of toys I could smell her. I remember when she got each one and what she thought of each one. I was going to donate them and buy new but I just couldn't let go of any of them. I don't know how it's going to feel with a new puppy playing with her toys.


----------

